# EMAIL mit VBS versenden (WSH)



## JohnDoe (4. August 2004)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Script geschrieben, welches mir Ausgaben in eine Textdatei macht. Nun möchte ich noch für den Fall einer änderung via Mail informiert werden. Das wäre dann im Netz und über Exchange am besten.
Über POP3 von extern würde auch gehen.
Leider habe ich im Internet nichts gefunden. Kann mir vielleicht hier jemand helfen?

Mfg


----------



## Retlaw (4. August 2004)

Entweder du benutzt eine Instanz von Outlook:

```
Set appOL = CreateObject("Outlook.Application")
...
```
und sendest die E-Mail dann wie in VBA oder du nimmst gleich Exchange:
In diesem Artikel der MSDN gehts weiter unten um das Verschicken von Mails per Exchange. In der MSDN findest du sicher weitere Informationen dazu.


----------



## JohnDoe (27. April 2005)

Wie kann ich das über exchange versenden? Ich komm mit dem dokument leider nicht klar...

Am besten wäre es, wenn es direkt von de mRechner, wo das SCript und die Infos leigen klappt. Aber das ist ein W2K-Server ohne Outlook oder ähnlichem.

Danke für die Hilfe...


----------

